

An Army of Ones and Zeroes - bootload
http://www.slate.com/id/2197514/

======
icey
Could also be called "How I became a Russian script kiddie".

Also: Did Slate fire their editors?

~~~
bootload
_"... Could also be called 'How I became a Russian script kiddie' ..."_

You are taking the reports at face value. Behind the amateurish attacks on
websites is a serious military backed hacking effort. Network centric warfare
is vulnerable to disruption. The script-kiddie stuff is a cover.

\- <http://www.janes.com/media/releases/pc080812_2.shtml>

\- [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/A-Year-of-CyberAttacks-
Geo...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/A-Year-of-CyberAttacks-Georgia-Not-
First-and-Wont-be-Last-to-Fall-Victim-to-Hackers/?kc=rss)

~~~
icey
Sure, but I'm not talking about the actual attacks. I'm talking about the fact
that Slate saw fit to post the fact that some guy is essentially loading a
bunch of web pages and styling himself as some kind of hacking-vigilante.

It's silly, and makes me sad for how far the quality on Slate has declined.

